# Congratulation shantanu



## Third Eye (Aug 6, 2007)

Shantanu is digit new moderator 

Congrats dude

I want Crysis (America Version)


----------



## azzu (Aug 6, 2007)

congrats shantanu 

Xperienced guy


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 6, 2007)

wow.. !! thats gr8!!
Congrats shantanu..
@shantanu:hey.. Ur views in that $eX b4 marriage thread were nice!! ... Showin ur moderating skills ...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 6, 2007)

hey congrats!but I thought we can see Mr.Vista as a mod though


----------



## virus_killer (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats Mr. Moderator


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey congrats... I was thinkin to make a new thread for this... but then saw this one... btw shantanu did u join digit??


----------



## anandk (Aug 6, 2007)

great shantanu !!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats shantanu.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 6, 2007)

congrats dude 

btw, where's mehulved?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 6, 2007)

mehul has resigned i guess....

any ways congrats SHANTANU.....


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats shantanu.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats dude......first n foremost i need to get my username changed


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 6, 2007)

CONGRATS....

And please be lite on us..and .....uh...am...

Koi galti ho jaaye to maaf kar dena yaar...hehe


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats Shantanu.
@webmaster->U mean Galti se mistake ho toh maaf kar dena.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations Shantanu  .


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

hi and thanks to all of you..well i didnt knew yet till when i had a PM from a member that i am being assigned the moderator rights ..  

i just saw the thread.. and thanks tech_genius for making the thread,, 

no i didnt join digit.. 
i will only try to maintain the decorum , and all of you are respectable members.. so also spare me if i did anything worng in past and i will not to do anything in future 

thanks again...

shantanu

(well i am not able to use any moderation right now, i think will be able to in few hrs.)


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

congrats dude ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

ah...someone to save me from the wraith of the Penguin lover mod & the fruit lover mod ....congratulations buddy


----------



## slugger (Aug 7, 2007)

*cONGRTULATION Buddy*

dint no u been made mod just 2day

_ek din bhi nahi huan mod bane aur complins pm shuru!!!  _
preview of things 2 come buddy


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

shantanu yeh toh double bonus hai .... mvp aur yeh ... good 1


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks to you all.. i think my good time started from past few weeks..


----------



## vish786 (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations dude... Got to tell u something

"* With great power comes great Responsibility "*

so use it correctly.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats Buddy!!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks buddies.. & @vish786   : yeah that is true.. i was just thinking about this.. will try to perform with full potential..


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

relax ... me, gx and arya will make sure that u perform to ur full potential


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> relax ... me, gx and arya will make sure that u perform to ur full potential


 
lolzzz  i understand..


----------



## mediator (Aug 7, 2007)

COngrats man!!! *www.smileyhut.com/excited/rock.gif


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks dude...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> I want Crysis (America Version)


 lol what does that mean


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats Shantanu buddy.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Congrats Shantanu buddy.



VG is back  



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> lol what does that mean



You know everything man.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats man.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey sorry about the late congratulations bro!


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats buddy


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks everyone.. my heartly thanks to you all..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 7, 2007)

congrats dude.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 7, 2007)

congrats man.....


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks dudes,,,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations shantanu,now you are officially mod


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah ! just looked at the list ..


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 7, 2007)

just asking ...were  u ever warned by any mod before becomiing a mod urself  ????


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

are yaar why asking such question..  but answer is yes.. when i was very very very new to the forum.. after that never.. it was first month or so...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2007)

~snipped~


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ I thinks vimal was warned coz he is official spammer here
spamming hell out of everything in Football thread and in GTa thread and he has most posts in Chit chat section than anyone else i thinks

is there anyway we can count our posts in chit chat section
posts which are not there is official post count


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats shantanu .....Looks like i have to add another guy in *"zaaban sambhal ke"* list.......you know never know, when you might like to hit the "ban" button


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

@sukhdeepsinghkohli : too long to write your name  .. everyone has a freewill if i post anything wrong you have full rights to condemn it.. and moderating as told by admins and senior members here is a responsible task.. so i cant do anything if you arent wrong..  

@arsenal : brother.. please spare me...


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations & Regards Shantanu ahem Mr. Moderator


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> @sukhdeepsinghkohli : too long to write your name  .. everyone has a freewill if i post anything wrong you have full rights to condemn it.. and moderating as told by admins and senior members here is a responsible task.. so i cant do anything if you arent wrong..


No worries bro, i know...

good to see a active mod, sadly in the last two months Digit had become Spammer's paradise. 

Well, since i have managed forum myself, i seriously have one suggestion for Admin. Add a Vbulletin Mod, whereby nobody less than 5 posts is allowed to PM or post links. It greatly reduces spam threads 

PS : considering a Name change


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks topgear.. 

& sukhdeep.... : i will try my level best to be active and moderate.. and yeah you should PM a Admin.. about your suggestion..


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats dude! Nice to see one more mod. We'll keep you busy, don't worry


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

I pmed Fatbeing long time but he didnt reply.  Anywayz pmed to Raaabo this time


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks phreakoutt , and i think may be raaabo will reply.. i will too mail him regarding your views..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> spamming hell out of everything in Football thread


Thats not spam
Now I rarely post in GTA thread


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 7, 2007)

congrats shantanu !!! so now answer all my questions !


----------



## casanova (Aug 8, 2007)

Congo's shantanu. Saw ur green name sometime earlier.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks dudes..


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 8, 2007)

congrats buddy  

first MVP then modd. great going


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Buddy!
   You seem to be pretty Active , unlike some mods .Look at you saying thank you to all the posts here .

  May God Bless and you own a party.Where do we come ?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks to all of you again.. and its been the busiest of threads and which makes me more happy then ever.. @fresh : you decide


----------



## ahref (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Shantanu, btw why you removed webmaster from your id.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 8, 2007)

congrats man!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

@href : that was too long and i wanted some originality  so removed _webmaster , thanks to you and xbonez...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Shantanu !!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey you.....first party and then congrats frm my side....

kiddin.....congrats dude.....


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks man.. both you you guys..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 8, 2007)

Letz rename this to *"The Big Congrats and Thanks Thread" lol *


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Thanks man.. both you you guys..



Shantanu enjoy in relaxed passion.... ur too too excited abt it... Control urself.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

control about what dude.. ? man it comes in etiquettes (edited Xbonez(spelling was wrong) that when someone congrazulate you then you should thank in return.... if you guys feel .. i wont reply again  .. and i am not excited.. it just feels good.. 

once again thanks all of you for such a great BIG thank you and congrats thread,,,,


----------



## xbonez (Aug 8, 2007)

it should be etiquettes


----------



## vish786 (Aug 8, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> control about what dude.. ? man it comes in atticates.. (may be spellling is wrong) that when someone congrazulate you then you should thank in return.... if you guys feel .. i wont reply again  .. and i am not excited.. it just feels good..
> 
> once again thanks all of you for such a great BIG thank you and congrats thread,,,,


i know how its feel when someone declares u dictator  or moderator. but i'm not telling u not to reply... i can feel u right here. ... control ur emotions tats it. 

i was wondering wat was that atticate.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

that was a spelling mistake (thats why i wrote that maybe a spelling mistake.) 

if you want i can lock the thread..


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

ur purposely asking me again ... and u already know what my reply would be.....

Dont lock the thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

>


Rule no 1 of becoming a mod --- Dont use  and


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Rule no 1 of becoming a mod --- Dont use  and



he he you are somewhat ryt


----------



## shantanu (Aug 9, 2007)

man do you guys want me to be  all the time ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2007)

Dont use emoticons at all
Only use them when talking with another mod


----------



## shantanu (Aug 9, 2007)

okeyy.. so dude stop spamming.. (no laughing emoticons)


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ah...someone to save me from the wraith of the Penguin lover mod & the fruit lover mod ....congratulations buddy


 You can take my name. And don't worry I am not doing any moderation anymore.



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Only use them when talking with another mod


 You'll have no idea what and how things go on in Mod's section


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> You can take my name. And don't worry I am not doing any moderation anymore.
> 
> You'll have no idea what and how things go on in Mod's section



Do you talk about us too?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2007)

Obviously they do


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulation shantanu
enjoy your headache


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 9, 2007)

congrates mate.................


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2007)

congrats mate, atleast i dont hav any responsibility


----------

